
Show HN: A Media Server Based on Docker for Plex, Radarr, Sonarr and More - phikai
https://github.com/phikai/htpc-docker-standup
======
phikai
OP Here... This is my little project to setup my media server in the house.
It's been working really well for me and I've been receiving some great
feedback on it. I'd love to get any comments/questions or help with the
project that anyone has to offer.

~~~
kkaske
What kind of system requirements are needed to run this correctly?

~~~
phikai
I have a 10+ Year old AMD based system with a small SSD, and 4GB of RAM
running the whole thing with plenty of capacity to spare.

